# Rheem or A.O Smith



## RigdPlumbing101

Hello folks

I purchased this amazing A.O smith water heater from Lowe's:thumbsup::thumbsup: I was soo excited to be able to buy them now since I couldn't purchase them from a local supply house.

They gave me 15% off:thumbup:

I've always installed Rheem what do you think is better?:vs_box:


----------



## Debo22

Hi blue apron boy, welcome back. Lowe's sucks, only good thing about them is it's a very quick in and out due to only 5 other customers in the store at any given time.


----------



## Master Mark

Debo22 said:


> Hi blue apron boy, welcome back. Lowe's sucks, only good thing about them is it's a very quick in and out due to only 5 other customers in the store at any given time.



is this guy the same dickhead that has been gloating over how his LOWES store is now selling Smith water heaters ???? 

I really dont understand what he has to be so proud of......
bragging rights from the part time stock boys?? 

you got a great future at Blowes..... ..:blink:.


----------



## RigdPlumbing101

So much hostility towards myself for I have done no wrong.


----------



## Master Mark

RigdPlumbing101 said:


> So much hostility towards myself for I have done no wrong.




Very sorry if I got you mixed up with this dickhead that works at Lowes and has been banned a number of times last week for coming on here and pissing in eveyones face..........

I plan on buying a smith from lowes myself and taking it apart to see how different it is from the common whirlpool they used to sell.... Smith makes both brands so it is probably the same peice of junk .... and maybe not


----------



## jc-htownplumber

I'll stick with rheem from the supply house 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oorgnid

Master Mark said:


> Very sorry if I got you mixed up with this dickhead that works at Lowes and has been banned a number of times last week for coming on here and pissing in eveyones face..........
> 
> I plan on buying a smith from lowes myself and taking it apart to see how different it is from the common whirlpool they used to sell.... Smith makes both brands so it is probably the same peice of junk .... and maybe not


I just installed one for a customer this Thursday. They bought the heater. Same garbage plastic drain valve that will strip when opened. Gas valve is the standard honeywell. Plastic dip tubes with stainless steel ports with plastic inside bodies. It screams whirlpool to me, with an A.O. Smith logo slapped onto it.


----------



## Master Mark

Oorgnid said:


> I just installed one for a customer this Thursday. They bought the heater. Same garbage plastic drain valve that will strip when opened. Gas valve is the standard honeywell. Plastic dip tubes with stainless steel ports with plastic inside bodies. It screams whirlpool to me, with an A.O. Smith logo slapped onto it.



I still need to go buy one at Blowes and take it apart to see what difference their is between the smith and whirlpool design...... 

We have not had that much trouble with the Smiths design so far except they are expensive to change out the special thermocoupling on one... They basically have the same screen and air intake on them


I get probably 5 calls a week on the crappy whirlpools with the honeywell thermostats on them....

I will just take some pictures then put it back together and sell it to the next rental dump that comes along

Just have not had the time to deal with it this month


----------



## Oorgnid

Any of you guys install American water heaters? One of our suppliers carries them. I heard they are the same as whirlpool but no idea.


----------

